# Opera Newcomer



## RozCrowther (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I dug out a CD of Madame Butterfly recently and really enjoyed it - could anyone throw some further opera recommendations my way?

Thanks,

Roz


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

La Boheme, Tosca, La Traviata, Rigoletto, Turandot


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

You may also enjoy Puccini's _La Fanciulla del West_ (Girl of the Golden West), which, like _Madame Butterfly_, is based on one of David Belasco's plays from the early 20th century. His _La Rondine_ also has many beautiful melodies. You could listen to some clips on YouTube to find out if this is the type of operatic music that appeals to you.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

you should of course listen to *La clemenza di Tito*, the best opera written on the subject of failed imperial assassinations  if you don't like it, try Mozart's big three (*Figaro*, *Don Giovanni*, *Cosi fan tutte*). If you don't like those either try *Norma* or *La traviata*.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

_Tosca, Il Barbiere di Siviglia_, _Rigoletto_, _La Traviata_, and _Pagliacci_ are all excellent operas for a newcomer.


----------



## JohnGerald (Jul 6, 2014)

Start with fun stuff, like the Donizetti and Rossini comedies. When I introduce newbies to opera, I use the DVDs of L'Elisir D'Amore with Netrebko and Villazon, La Fille du Regiment with Florez and Dessay, and the Met's Le Comte Ory with Florez, Damrau and DiDonato. Crowd pleasers all!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

There's no use adding more to the already great lists above, so my recommendation is to go see a live opera when you can. Even a small local company can provide a good 'night at the opera'.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

And if you are unable to see a live performance, there are 2 other options open to you that you should seriously consider.
1. Buy DVD's of the afore mentioned operas like Tosca/Carmen/La Boheme/La Traviata (for starters).
2. The LIVE Met Opera HD performances that are under $25 and usually play once a month in season at a movie theater possibly very near you.


----------



## RozCrowther (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks all! I'll get on this


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The Flying Dutchman.
It was the first Wagner opera I learned to appreciate. Full of great music.
The German is also very easily understandable.

Der Freischütz
Full of beautiful music and really exciting.

Simon Boccanegra
When I saw it live the whole audience became mesmerized.

Iris the other Italian opera taking place in Japan.

Aida


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Carmen is quite a popular drama for newcomers.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Il barbiere di Siviglia, L'elisir d'amore and Cavalleria Rusticana is what I always suggest to novice.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Any of Mozart's big three: Don Giovanni/Marriage of Figaro/Cosi fan tutte.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

recitativo parts are boring in Mozart operas. (Don Giovanni & Marriage of Figaro has many parts, don't know Cosi.)

ok, I love the Commendatore scene.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

perempe said:


> recitativo parts are boring in Mozart operas. (Don Giovanni & Marriage of Figaro has many parts, don't know Cosi.)
> 
> ok, I love the Commendatore scene.


Good to point that out. It should be a warning to everyone that wants to try Mozart. The same with Rossini.
To OP the only think I know is that you like Madama Butterfly.
So my best recommendation is anything else by Puccini or any Italian opera from the same era.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.operabase.com/top.cgi?lang=en&http://

Scroll to the bottom and you'll get a list of the most performed/popular operas. Popular doesn't equal best and your tastes may differ anyway. Personally, I can't stand La boheme and I think La Traviata and Tosca peak too early...but who am I to argue with the masses? Everyone's different.

One of those "50 best arias" (or similar) CDs would be handy for you. Have a listen and choose the opera with the most arias you like.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Sloe said:


> Good to point that out. It should be a warning to everyone that wants to try Mozart. The same with Rossini.


true there are many recits but not every beginner will have an issue with them as they are funny (if you have a means of knowing what's being said). Personally I find most through composed operas relentless. A bit of recit is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

MAuer said:


> You may also enjoy Puccini's _*La Fanciulla del West[/*I] (Girl of the Golden West), which, like Madame Butterfly, is based on one of David Belasco's plays from the early 20th century. His La Rondine also has many beautiful melodies. You could listen to some clips on YouTube to find out if this is the type of operatic music that appeals to you._


_

yuk............................_


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Itullian said:


> La Boheme, Tosca, La Traviata, Rigoletto, Turandot


As I said......................


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

perempe said:


> recitativo parts are boring in Mozart operas. (Don Giovanni & Marriage of Figaro has many parts, don't know Cosi.)
> 
> ok, I love the Commendatore scene.


Possibly to a newcomer, but if the director, conductor and singers have paid attention to the meaning during rehearsal, and you then pay equal attention, the recitatives are great.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Itullian said:


> yuk............................


A number of people have the same reaction to Wagner's operas.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Itullian said:


> yuk............................


My favourite opera.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

perempe said:


> recitativo parts are boring in Mozart operas. (Don Giovanni & Marriage of Figaro has many parts, don't know Cosi.)
> 
> ok, I love the Commendatore scene.


Mozart's recitatives are highy musical and Mozart spent much time on them writing them himself, unlike the custom of his time to let someone else write them, as a routine part. This is where the story is told, where there is lots of freedom to improvise. I find that so many funniest things happen during recitatives in Mozart opera. I love how briliantly the recitative go into an aria, or some of the dramatic recitatives, for example in Don Giovanni.

An example, Glynderbourne's 2006 brilliant Cosi, fast forward to 58:30. Wonderfully sung, acted, excellent timing of Pisaroni. And Persson gives the perfect reaction !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8OUrafVroho#t=3510


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Dongiovanni said:


> Mozart's recitatives are highy musical and Mozart spent much time on them writing them himself, unlike the custom of his time to let someone else write them, as a routine part. This is where the story is told, where there is lots of freedom to improvise. I find that so many funniest things happen during recitatives in Mozart opera. I love how briliantly the recitative go into an aria, or some of the dramatic recitatives, for example in Don Giovanni.
> 
> An example, Glynderbourne's 2006 brilliant Cosi, fast forward to 58:30. Wonderfully sung, acted, excellent timing of Pisaroni. And Persson gives the perfect reaction !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8OUrafVroho#t=3510


Oh goodness I've got to watch this again soon!:clap:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Dongiovanni said:


> Mozart's recitatives are highy musical and Mozart spent much time on them writing them himself, unlike the custom of his time to let someone else write them, as a routine part. This is where the story is told, where there is lots of freedom to improvise. I find that so many funniest things happen during recitatives in Mozart opera. I love how briliantly the recitative go into an aria, or some of the dramatic recitatives, for example in Don Giovanni.


It still sounds like:

Sentence

Harpsichord playing

Sentence

Harpsichord playing.

And it is utterly boring.

Now the OP had heard my absolute favourite opera that I am actually listening to right now and therefore I believe there is a possibility that the OP have a similar taste.

Out of the suggestions other have given I think La Traviata, Norma, Cavalleria Rusticana, Tosca, La Boheme and Pagliacci are the best.
Of my own recommendations
Flying Dutchman and Simon Boccanegra
I would also like to add Lohengrin last time I listened through Lohengrin I was probably shivering half the time.
I regret my recommendation of anything by Puccini since I think he is very uneven.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

perempe said:


> recitativo parts are boring in Mozart operas. (Don Giovanni & Marriage of Figaro has many parts, don't know Cosi.)
> 
> ok, I love the Commendatore scene.


The beauty of the digital age: I cut out excessive recitatives and have pure Mozartean music bliss!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

MAuer said:


> A number of people have the same reaction to Wagner's operas.


I didn't recommend them.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> My favourite opera.


Oops. Actually it's not that bad.  :lol:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Itullian said:


> I didn't recommend them.


No, you didn't recommend anything.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Since I haven't seen any Baroque recommendations yet, how about Handel's Rinaldo? (Aka my operatic obsession) 




Or, if you can stomach the length, you could give Wagner's Parsifal a shot...I consider it one of the "must-see" operas:


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

The Flying Dutchman is super dramatic.

Salome is entertaining and insane.

Lakmé is good fun.

Aïda is spectacular (in both meanings).

Il barbiere di Siviglia is hilarious.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> Since I haven't seen any Baroque recommendations yet, how about Handel's Rinaldo?


or Ariodante, Alcina and anything by Monteverdi.


----------



## Sonneteer (Aug 3, 2014)

My favorites have a lot of great tunes: Marriage of Figaro (Mozart), Carmen (Bizet), Traviata (Verdi), Boheme (Puccini), Magic Flute (Mozart), and Porgy and Bess (Gershwin). Others, not on the beaten path, would be: the two versions of Orpheus (Monteverdi & Gluck), Xerxes (Handel, similar in plot, I think, to Marriage of Figaro), Hansel and Gretel (Engelbert Humperdinck, the 'real' one), Amahl and the Night Visitors (Menotti), Candide (Bernstein), Fledermaus (Johann Strauss II), and my favorite work by Rossini, The Italian Girl in Algiers (kind of feminist, she outwits all the men in her way while rescuing her fiancée).


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

MAuer said:


> No, you didn't recommend anything.


Umm, see post number 2?


----------

